
Marzipan: Porting iOS Apps to the Mac - vchernobyl
https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2018/porting-ios-apps-to-mac-marzipan-iosmac-uikit-appkit/
======
steipete
Hello Hacker News, Author here. AMA. This was fun to build!

~~~
marmaduke
How usable are Mac VMs? I previously tried VBox and VMware but recalled issues
making it unusable (eg graphics). It seems like with Hyperkit it should be
simple to bring up a macOS VM with SIP diasabled for dev purposes in like 30
seconds.

~~~
steipete
They are not great to work with. You can get away with CI, but not as a work
machine. No GPU acceleration.

------
rwc
This direction gives me huge hope we'll soon see mouse support for iPad. It's
the greatest handicap to doing productive work, particularly text editing.

~~~
jmisavage
I think we're very close. You can already tap and hold on the spacebar in iOS
12 and it turns into a trackpad like control for moving the cursor in
textfields.

~~~
rwc
This has been present since iOS 10, and on iPhones with force touch you can
force touch the keyboard anywhere and it'll turn into a trackpad.

~~~
ksec
Somehow on iOS 12 my iPhone 6s only works on Spacebar, not anywhere on the
Keyboard.

~~~
Matthias247
do you have 3d touch enabled? Afaik if it's disabled only the spacebar method
works. If it is enabled only the force touch method works.

------
aogl
Does this mean that all Apple devices will soon be able to utilise the same
input devices? Such as Mice, Keyboards, etc?

~~~
twsted
No, it does not mean that.

------
yig
No OpenGL in Marzipan.

~~~
steipete
No OpenGL_ES. And since there are no mac-only APIs yet, that means no OpenGL.
But you could do some nasty things to get it at runtime...

